# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Unable to remove data filter

## mridul127

Hi Guys,

I have quite an odd situation. I was working on a file and using the data filter quite a lot. All of a sudden, I am unable to remove the data filter which allows me to see all the cells, and am stuck on the last filtered view. 

I am able to put in additional data in the current view and make changes such as font size, type, alignment (basically all the buttons in the "Home" tab, but the "Data" and "Review" tabs are totally greyed out ! 

Any inputs would be appreciated.

Cheers

----------


## FDibbins

Hi and welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Yes, very odd  :Frown:   any chance of uploading the file for me to take a look at?  (unless of course, it contains sensitive info)

----------


## mridul127

Hi thanks for such a speedy response! 

I figured out the problem..apparently had selected multiple sheets as I noticed "Group" against the name of the file when it was open. All I had to do was SHIFT+CLICK on the worksheet in question, and this fixed it. I was breaking my head as the sheet wasn't even protected ! 

Cheers again !!

 :Cool:

----------


## mridul127

Hi thanks for such a speedy response! 

I figured out the problem..apparently had selected multiple sheets as I noticed "Group" against the name of the file when it was open. All I had to do was SHIFT+CLICK on the worksheet in question, and this fixed it. I was breaking my head as the sheet wasn't even protected ! 

Cheers again !!

 :Cool:

----------


## FDibbins

aahh didnt think about "group mode"  happy you got it fixed

----------

